# Boy or Girl? Whats the pros and cons of each?



## mnadraus

I know it might be a silly question. But would you rather adopt a boy or girl Vizsla and why?


----------



## R E McCraith

this is like asking about FOOD - a NO WIN !! I have always had boys - I'm part lazy and do not want 2 worry about heat cycles - then I hunt with a lot of girls !!!! & LOVE them - I never saw a great difference in the field based on sex - mostly based on how you TRAIN them - & that is my NONE answer LOL


----------



## MCD

I have a girl V. I was just happy to be getting one! It didn't matter what sex it was. I have a female cat, a female vizsla, 2 female guinea pigs, one guy cat and a husband! Oh and most of the horses I had were guys and I liked them better than any of the girl horses....... Go figure there is no rhyme or reason. We all have good relationships and it is just how it worked out.


----------



## trevor1000

Boy and a girl?


----------



## mommaofalot

Trevor1000 said:


> Boy and a girl?


You will eventually end up with two anyway haha!!!!!!


----------



## toadnmeme

I have no idea if this is true, because I have 2 boys, but I hear girls love you and boys are IN love with you. Meaning they are both Velcro but the boys are a bit more needy. Anyone with a boy and girl that has experienced this? I'm sure you can't go wrong with either, they are amazing dogs :-*


----------



## mswhipple

I've had both, and have loved them both! :-*

My flowers are now planted in large pots, because I have a male who lifts his leg to pee. Flowers are safely out of range. LOL!


----------



## chilithevizsla

toadnmeme said:


> I have no idea if this is true, because I have 2 boys, but I hear girls love you and boys are IN love with you. Meaning they are both Velcro but the boys are a bit more needy. Anyone with a boy and girl that has experienced this? I'm sure you can't go wrong with either, they are amazing dogs :-*


Heard this too and can say my boy is certainly IN love with me


----------



## Janders

Gus is not only our first male dog but also our first Vizsla. He is WAY needier than any of our other dogs. Not sure if it's because he's male or a Vizsla or both. He is definitely a mama's boy no matter how much fun he finds my husband. I think I would eventually like to add a female Vizsla to our family but haven't convinced my husband yet. Gus has no idea he's a dog and takes a lot of our energy. I really don't have a preference between male or female.


----------



## dextersmom

toadnmeme said:


> I have no idea if this is true, because I have 2 boys, but I hear girls love you and boys are IN love with you.


That's been my experience, too. Our boy is a bigger lover and more needy (especially for affection). On the flip side, he also deals with some separation anxiety. Our girl is much more secure and independent. Keep in mind our girl is a Weim though, so I don't know how a female V would compare. I also have always wanted/had boys (I prefer my geldings, too, MCD!) and never wanted a girl. She's completely changed my mind though. I think with pointers, I personally prefer girls because they are very needy dogs to begin with and she's a little less "high maintenance" 

I do think it probably depends a lot on the individual pup's personality though!


----------



## CrazyCash

I have one of each and they are definitely different. I've had only male dogs for years and Penny is the first female that I've had in a long time. 

Penny is definitely more possessive and protective of both me and Cash. She is a very loving dog who feels like she needs to look out for the entire household. She obeys a lot better than Cash and is a people pleaser. She works for praise (and the occasional treat). 

Cash is the ultimate lover boy goofball! He has never met a person or animal that he didn't like. He lives for fun and is up for anything. He has no fears and is happy all the time. He has selective hearing when it comes to training and that can be challenging sometimes but he's very sensitive so you have to tread lightly when discipline him. 

I love both of them and they both fit perfectly into the family.


----------



## mnadraus

Well its official!!!! We got a boy heading home with us. July 10th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait. We have owned many a pet but this one is special, we know it and cant wait  Our baby boy is coming home


----------



## toadnmeme

dextersmom said:


> (I prefer my geldings, too, MCD!)


DEFINITELY geldings 

Congratulations, mnadraus! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy!


----------



## MCD

Congratulations, It's a boy!
Does he have a name yet? That is often the next hardest part. When we didn't know if we were getting a boy or our preferred girl and from which of the 2 litters we had a bunch of boys names and a bunch of girls names. We then narrowed it down to 2 names on each list but it seems that one stuck or was the favorite. Of course lots of pictures are mandatory....... Enjoy because soon you will be crazy just like the rest of us!


----------



## mnadraus

no name til we get him  But we have a few names under wraps already


----------

